# Criminal Investigator Denise Phoenix



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>








[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Criminal Investigator Denise Phoenix 
*United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 14, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Exposure to toxins
*Date of Incident:* Not available
*Incident Location:* Montana
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Investigator Denise Phoenix succumbed to severe internal organ injuries received when she in contact with dangerous chemicals while conducting a methamphetamine investigation in Montana. The following day she began to suffer skin and lung ailments and her health continued to decline.

She had been flown to Denver, Colorado, to undergo a double lung transplant when she passed away.

Investigator Phoenix was survived by her husband, who also serves as a police officer. She is predeceased by her two children, who were both killed in a tragic car accident in 2000.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240

Phone: (202) 208-3710

_*Please contact the United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Agent! Thank you for the dedication you have given to the Nation and profession. You now serve with St Michael. Serve well and protect the brethren.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

may you rest in peace... what a horrible story...


----------

